# 2015 official pff spearfishing derby



## aquatic argobull

CLICK HERE for the 2015 PFF Spearfishing Derby Standings

*NOTE: THE SPREADSHEET HAS BEEN OPTIMIZED FOR 2015 SO NOW THE "CURRENT STANDINGS" ARE TRUSTWORTHY*

In this thread, you can opt in on the tournament and post your catches for the 2015 Spearfishing Derby. 

Try to keep the posts specific to reporting catches so this thread doesn't become off topic. No "nice catch!" posts please. You can "like" a post on this thread and that will not waste space.

Any other discussions should be held in another thread

Rules are the same as last year


These are the rules agreed upon in earlier threads. I am not "putting on" a tournament, but I will monitor this thread and update the spreadsheet when people report their catches. 

Jan 1, 2015 - Dec 31, 2015
ALL FISH SHOULD BE PHOTOGRAPHED ON A CERTIFIED SCALE WITH THE WEIGHT VISIBLE. 
If, for some reason, you can't photograph it on a scale, have a witness vouch for you, it's fine. It's a just for fun bragging rights tourney. 
Each available fish has 5 spots on a 5-4-3-2-1 point system
Fisherman should declare themselves competitors prior to posting an entry. Simply post in this thread (or the unofficial thread) that you want in. 
Fish must be witnessed by one other person (not the actual shot but by someone as or after the fish is landed).
Total points for all species at completion wins
No powerheads
No rebreathers
Fisherman must have at a minimum face submerged to count.
No nets except for legal netting of spiney lobster
Exact weights are tie broken with first entered
If you manage to get a hard to differentiate species of grouper/snapper etc...(e.g. Cubera snapper, black grouper) be sure to take good photographs of it's distinguishing marks.

*New rules for 2015:*
Travel Radius for Maximum Travel Distance: 50 NM East and 50 NM West of Pensacola Pass but with no Southerly Limit
Divers must follow Florida Seasons/Limits regardless of diving location


----------



## aquatic argobull

So far, the following people have expressed interest in joining. 

Aquatic Argobull
Billybob+
NaClH20 Dave
SaltAddict
Stressless
auTiger007
afogg
Toner
Skram


Anybody else who wants to join in, just post up that you want in.


----------



## afogg

to eliminate some of the extra categories can I suggest we remove the following categories:

Lesser Amberjack: hard to tell the diff and with this being a slot species it may get people in trouble....and they are generally DEEP
Snowy: if someone shoots a snowy that would be insane
Yellowfin grouper: are pretty rare up here?
Yellowmouth: are managed the same as scamp and most people cant tell the difference
Mutton Snapper: wont find them
Schoolmaster: wont find them
Wenchmen: wont find em/wont shoot them

Lets delete the snapper above and if someone does shoot them we can include in OTHER? same with the deleted grouper?


----------



## Critterfl

Sign me up for another year!


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'll start the show...


Shot with Toner out of Destin. I'll go ahead and add it to the 2nd place spot, because I know Toner's is a bit bigger :notworthy:


----------



## TONER

here are my 3 entries from Saturday 1/17/15
Amberjack 41.66 lbs
mangrove snapper 8.31 lbs
mangrove snapper 6.26 lbs


----------



## Billybob+

Hey Man.....those are goin' DOOWWWWWNNNNNN tomorrow:whistling:


TONER said:


> here are my 3 entries from Saturday 1/17/15
> Amberjack 41.66 lbs
> mangrove snapper 8.31 lbs
> mangrove snapper 6.26 lbs


----------



## TONER

Billybob+ said:


> Hey Man.....those are goin' DOOWWWWWNNNNNN tomorrow:whistling:


I wish you the best of luck ! 
But I doubt it !


----------



## aquatic argobull

Also, I forgot to take a picture of it, but I shot a daily total of 25 Lionfish. Not sure how much he was paying attention, but Toner was there to witness the haul.


----------



## Billybob+

43.5# AJ...
Full Disclosure. GB Bait and Tackle said their scale wasn't working so all I had to weight it on was my bathroom scale but it's accurate to within 1/2 pound at Dr's office and Publix. Don't know if we can count it or not. S.W. Dave witnessed taking of fish and weight. taken Jan 19th


----------



## aquatic argobull

Billybob+ said:


> 43.5# AJ...
> Full Disclosure. GB Bait and Tackle said their scale wasn't working so all I had to weight it on was my bathroom scale but it's accurate to within 1/2 pound at Dr's office and Publix. Don't know if we can count it or not. S.W. Dave witnessed taking of fish and weight. taken Jan 19th



Yeah, it was me who found out the hard way that the scale was broken at GBB&T...Got it all set up, fish hanging and he realized it wouldn't turn on. :thumbdown: Ended up going to outcast to get the official weight.


----------



## naclh2oDave

TONER said:


> here are my 3 entries from Saturday 1/17/15
> Amberjack 41.66 lbs
> mangrove snapper 8.31 lbs
> mangrove snapper 6.26 lbs


Stud Mangroves! Congrats


----------



## Billybob+

Now for FULL disclosure....I DID get the AJ...it DID weigh 43.5# (best I could tell) I DID get it on43.5# AJ...MLK day 3 days ago...now for the SAD part....I got it on REEL AND ROD!!!! :thumbdown:

I know...I know...it comes off the board!

couldn't get anyone excited enough to jump in!


Billybob+ said:


> Full Disclosure. GB Bait and Tackle said their scale wasn't working so all I had to weight it on was my bathroom scale but it's accurate to within 1/2 pound at Dr's office and Publix. Don't know if we can count it or not. S.W. Dave witnessed taking of fish and weight. taken Jan 19th


----------



## naclh2oDave

Tisk tisk tisk,


----------



## aquatic argobull

billybob+ said:


> now for full disclosure....i did get the aj...it did weigh 43.5# (best i could tell) i did get it on43.5# aj...mlk day 3 days ago...now for the sad part....i got it on reel and rod!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## skram

Count me in for this year. Didn't make it to any certified scales last year but Ill make an effort to stop and get some weights this year.


----------



## Billybob+

well, unless someone goes TOMORROW...it looks like TRIGGERFISH will be a non-species for this years Derby

didn;t know it was closing Fed AND State waters.:thumbdown:


----------



## TONER

Well Billy Bob looks like you won't be taking the first place in any category this year:thumbup:


----------



## Billybob+

Heck, if you guys don't pick it up in a big way I MAY end up with FIRST PLACE AJ:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull

Went out today to find surprisingly flat seas and sunny weather. Hit a pyramid with tires in 50 feet and, as expected, there were enough red snapper to feed Pensacola for a day. Nothing to shoot. Went to a chicken coop in 100 feet and got a bunch of giant lionfish. I was heartbroken when I missed a solid 10lb black snapper. Big fail. Caused a scene at Outcast when I was weighing and photographing all the Lionfish. Funny talking to guys who have been fishing for 30 years and never seen one. 

Entries from today: 

2.25 lb lane snapper 



















40 total Lionfish weighing a combined 32.25 lbs











Largest were

1.85 lb Lionfish

















1.60 lb Lionfish


----------



## Berry

I want to get in first dive of the year


----------



## aquatic argobull

Went out with Barry and Brady and a couple other guys. Were headed to the Chevron thanks to the recommendation of Toner. Decided it was just a little too bumpy to try for that so we stayed inshore. Hit Paradise, Russian Freighter and Navy Camel Barge. Of all places, I managed to score a shovelnose lobster at the Freighter. I bet they don't last long there. Beautiful day. Almost felt like summer. That is, until you get in the water.









Oh, and I got a fancy new scale. :thumbup:

Entries: 

2.68 lb Sheepshead









1 Shovelnose










(2) Scamp grouper 
















I'll upload the pic of Barry's Sheepshead:


----------



## TONER

First of I want to thank PlaneToSee (Paul) mrmrezg (Greg) and Ted for joining in for a great day of diving! we went out of Destin forecast was wrong again 1' or less turned out to be 3'+ seas all day but the World Cat had no problem with that ended the day with 4 nice jacks 2 snapper 16 lionfish and 2 lobster
My entries are 
44.47 lb AJ
1.23 lb shovelnose
1.64 lb lionfish


----------



## TONER

pictures


----------



## aquatic argobull

TONER said:


> First of I want to thank PlaneToSee (Paul) mrmrezg (Greg) and Ted for joining in for a great day of diving! we went out of Destin forecast was wrong again 1' or less turned out to be 3'+ seas all day but the World Cat had no problem with that ended the day with 4 nice jacks 2 snapper 16 lionfish and 2 lobster
> My entries are
> 44.47 lb AJ
> 1.23 lb shovelnose
> 1.64 lb lionfish



Nice fish! Did you yourself get 16 lionfish?


----------



## TONER

Yes are we counting total # ?


----------



## aquatic argobull

TONER said:


> Yes are we counting total # ?


Yeah, daily count of lionfish and lobster are a separate category, same as last year.


----------



## Billybob+

FINALLY I get to make an entry.

FIRST of all, BIG thanks to CritterFL for having a 1.5# scuba weight that was marked 2.0# ...without it, many of these weights would not be possible:whistling:



1st Entry Lionfish 2.55# 
2nd Entry Lionfish 2.20#
3rd Entry Lionfish 1.85 #
4th Entry Lionfish 1.71#

CritterFL

Mangrove 6.15#
Mangrove 7.29#


----------



## Billybob+

Some more entries for Mr. Critter

Critterfl

Lionfish.....2.05 #
Lionfish.....1.84#
Lionfish.....1.80#
lionfish......1.85#

Sheephead......5.77#


----------



## Critterfl

*sheepshead for critterfl*

sheepshead ... 5.66lbs


----------



## aquatic argobull

Bill, you didn't get anything??


----------



## Critterfl

*Rules are rules!*

AA and BB+,

Since the rules state exact measurements, and 1.8519 is greater than 1.85, we may need to look at the lion fish category again!:laughing:

"_Exact weights_ are tie broken with first entered"


----------



## Maverick2

afogg said:


> to eliminate some of the extra categories can I suggest we remove the following categories:
> 
> Lesser Amberjack: hard to tell the diff and with this being a slot species it may get people in trouble....and they are generally DEEP
> Snowy: if someone shoots a snowy that would be insane
> Yellowfin grouper: are pretty rare up here?
> Yellowmouth: are managed the same as scamp and most people cant tell the difference
> Mutton Snapper: wont find them
> Schoolmaster: wont find them
> Wenchmen: wont find em/wont shoot them
> 
> Lets delete the snapper above and if someone does shoot them we can include in OTHER? same with the deleted grouper?


We have shot multiple mutton less than 4 miles offshore on public spots, they are here, just sayin.


----------



## Billybob+

Uhhhhh....I personally would be careful showing off that mutton snapper out of Red snapper season, 

you do know that Red Snapper can have the dark spot as well, right?



Maverick2 said:


> We have shot multiple mutton less than 4 miles offshore on public spots, they are here, just sayin.


----------



## Maverick2

Billybob+ said:


> Uhhhhh....I personally would be careful showing off that mutton snapper out of Red snapper season,
> 
> you do know that Red Snapper can have the dark spot as well, right?


Haha what? Thats clearly a mutton, even if it were a red snapper am I not allowed to show pictures of it out of season?


----------



## Billybob+

Clearly....


Maverick2 said:


> Haha what? Thats clearly a mutton, even if it were a red snapper am I not allowed to show pictures of it out of season?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Spearfishing 4/22 with Billybob+ and NaClH2O Dave:

Fighting the AJ, gun slips out of my hand, chase the thing 20 feet before I can get a hold of my gun again. Fast forward to me sitting on it's back with both hands on the spear riding the thing around on the sand. 

AJ weighed out to #41.05, half pound short of the SMALLER of Toner's two fish! Dang it!

Also got a daily count of 6 lobster. No pic, witnessed by the aforementioned.


----------



## skram

7.99 lb Mangrove freediving. I should've weighed the others (all about the same) but I just grabbed the one that looked the biggest.






Got 12 over 6lbs or so. Biggest was 9.5 but I didn't shoot it


----------



## TONER

not sure if this one is big enough but here's my entry 2.28 pound lionfish


----------



## Billybob+

19.00# Red Grouper on a POLEGUN no less:yes:


----------



## skram

Billybob+ said:


> 19.00# Red Grouper on a POLEGUN no less:yes:



Nice!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice shooting guys! Bill, that's a pretty red grouper.

I'll add one too, 33.75 lb Amberjack:


----------



## aquatic argobull

skram said:


> 7.99 lb Mangrove freediving.
> I should've weighed the others (all about the same) but I just grabbed the one that looked the biggest. Got 12 over 6lbs or so.
> Biggest was 9.5 but I didn't shoot it
> View attachment 499834


Skram, what's the weight on the fish you shot? 7.99 or 9.9?


----------



## skram

7.99. The light is just a dim on the number the on the machine. If you zoom in you can see the 7 fairly well.


----------



## Billybob+

that's an awesome fish for freediving! that biggest one y'all got was a BEAST!

get your buddies entered so we have more competition:thumbup:


skram said:


> 7.99. The light is just a dim on the number the on the machine. If you zoom in you can see the 7 fairly well.


----------



## skram

Billybob+ said:


> that's an awesome fish for freediving! that biggest one y'all got was a BEAST!
> 
> get your buddies entered so we have more competition:thumbup:



Thanks! We got a lot more that were bigger last week but we were in Louisiana so it wouldn't count over here. Hope to get back out soon and weigh some more fish!


----------



## Billybob+

Talk some of your diving friends into joining us! the more people we have competing the funner the board shapes up to be! we need to erase QUITE A FEW of those entries titled "Aquatics Argobull":whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull

Billybob+ said:


> Talk some of your diving friends into joining us! the more people we have competing the funner the board shapes up to be! we need to erase QUITE A FEW of those entries titled "Aquatics Argobull":whistling:


Do your worst. I'm going to win this year. I have an ace up my sleeve.


----------



## Billybob+

aquatic argobull said:


> Do your worst. I'm going to win this year. I have an ace up my sleeve.


This post reminds me of a Areosmith song sung by Stephen Tyler As a side note, I am excited to see some entries popping up!
maybe with summer on it's way we can make this an interesting derby board


----------



## Billybob+

Billybob+

Warsaw 89.60#


Shovel Nose 1.59# 1.06# 0.98#

Total for the day for Billybob+ was 15 shovelnose

should've weighed more and when I got home I found out my biggest didn't get weighed

lobster weights witnessed by CritterFL and Saltwater Dave


OHHHH!

CritterFL got a 15.46# Red Grouper, S.W.Dave and I turned loose a 25# PLUS red grouper


----------



## aquatic argobull

Bump...

Did nobody notice that Bill shot a 90 LB WARSAW last week?!!? 

What's going on here? Is this thing on?

Congrats, Bill! That's a nice fish.


----------



## skram

That's things a beast! Congrats


----------



## naclh2oDave

Billybob+ said:


> Billybob+
> 
> Warsaw 89.60#
> 
> 
> Shovel Nose 1.59# 1.06# 0.98#
> 
> Total for the day for Billybob+ was 15 shovelnose
> 
> should've weighed more and when I got home I found out my biggest didn't get weighed
> 
> lobster weights witnessed by CritterFL and Saltwater Dave
> 
> 
> OHHHH!
> 
> CritterFL got a 15.46# Red Grouper, S.W.Dave and I turned loose a 25# PLUS red grouper




Meh....


----------



## Billybob+

OOOOOOoooooooo do detect a slight note of "Groupa Envy" seems to be going around a LOT lately....sure hope it's not contageous


naclh2oDave said:


> Meh....


----------



## naclh2oDave

:stuart:


----------



## Billybob+

May 20th

Billybob+ 9 Lobster
6.60 pound Mangrove


No photos but witnessed by NaClH2ODave

NaClH2ODave had 5 lobster.

One big enough to weigh...Dave had it. He handed it up to me in the boat and I was horsing around "pretending" to turn it loose....and I DID!


OOOPS! sorry Dave:whistling:

Matt Killed a DOUBLE Mangrove with one shot...both right through the head. His smallest was bigger than my 6.60, but Matt isn't registered.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Billybob+ said:


> May 20th
> 
> Billybob+ 9 Lobster
> 6.60 pound Mangrove
> 
> 
> No photos but witnessed by NaClH2ODave
> 
> NaClH2ODave had 5 lobster.
> 
> One big enough to weigh...Dave had it. He handed it up to me in the boat and I was horsing around "pretending" to turn it loose....and I DID!
> 
> 
> OOOPS! sorry Dave:whistling:
> 
> Matt Killed a DOUBLE Mangrove with one shot...both right through the head. His smallest was bigger than my 6.60, but Matt isn't registered.



Ok, Bill, you now have the lead. Does this mean I get to go back on your boat? hehehe :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skram

Hope everyone got out for the snapper opener today.! I managed a 14.05 and a 20.00 while freediving. Nice to plug one since I've been staring at them every trip for a year.


----------



## Billybob+

Skram!
That's an AWESOME fish...and even MORE AWESOME for FREEDIVING!!
did you chum them up or go to the bottom to get them?
regardless, congradulations!!!
I'm jealous:thumbup:


----------



## skram

Billybob+ said:


> Skram!
> That's an AWESOME fish...and even MORE AWESOME for FREEDIVING!!
> did you chum them up or go to the bottom to get them?
> regardless, congradulations!!!
> I'm jealous:thumbup:


Thanks! No chum. We shot them top to bottom. They would come all the way to the surface occasionally though. Most shot at 25-30ft


----------



## kylo1597

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylo1597

18.85 lb red snapper shot Freediving yesterday during the opener. I was in your local Pensacola waters billybob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billybob+

WECLOME!!

you did Notice that the rules are 50 miles from Pensacola Pass:whistling:

Anyway, good luck and shoot some good ones!

c'mon over and shoot with me too! we've been talkin' about it forever on Spearboard.



kylo1597 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billybob+

Danged man...done broke a rule:whistling:

Rule #1! you MUST be registered for 24 hours PRIOR to your first entry:brows::brows::brows::brows::brows::boxing:


kylo1597 said:


> 18.85 lb red snapper shot Freediving yesterday during the opener. I was in your local Pensacola waters billybob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylo1597

Haha ah oh well! Sam just told me about it at breakfast. Been diving over in the Orange beach/destin area more and more. 

Let's do it Billybob, ya have any spots 100' or less? Either way we will shoot the deep spots too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylo1597

9.52 lb mangrove from Pensacola bridge rubble, 2 week ago. Freediving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addict'd

I'll throw my hat in since I've started weighing my fish finally this season!


----------



## Addict'd

Here's a few so far, everything was taken freediving out of Destin within the last couple weeks


----------



## MillerTime

Addict'd said:


> Here's a few so far, everything was taken freediving out of Destin within the last couple weeks


I sure hope you are mistaken and got that tripletail on hook and line instead of freediving. If not you might want to take that picture down.


----------



## skram

MillerTime said:


> I sure hope you are mistaken and got that tripletail on hook and line instead of freediving. If not you might want to take that picture down.



You are allowed to spear triple tail in federal waters I believe. Legal in Alabama also. I think it's just FL state waters you can't.


----------



## Addict'd

Its legal in federal waters


----------



## MillerTime

OK my bad. Didn't know it was legal in federal waters since it wasn't in Florida. Seems like FWC could potentially be problematic if they stopped you in state waters and couldn't prove you shot it in federal waters.


----------



## Billybob+

Skram...you are CO wrecked (correct). now with that having been said, I don't think we have a category for T-tail but still a nice little chunk of meat :thumbup:


skram said:


> You are allowed to spear triple tail in federal waters I believe. Legal in Alabama also. I think it's just FL state waters you can't.


----------



## Billybob+

It would be like any other closed/controlled fish, if you "possessed" it in State Waters, (Stopped and made a dive on the way in) it'd be illegal.



MillerTime said:


> OK my bad. Didn't know it was legal in federal waters since it wasn't in Florida. Seems like FWC could potentially be problematic if they stopped you in state waters and couldn't prove you shot it in federal waters.


----------



## naclh2oDave

MillerTime said:


> OK my bad. Didn't know it was legal in federal waters since it wasn't in Florida. Seems like FWC could potentially be problematic if they stopped you in state waters and couldn't prove you shot it in federal waters.


You can still possess it in state waters, just because it has a gaff hole in its face doesnt mean it was shot in Florida waters


----------



## aquatic argobull

naclh2oDave said:


> You can still possess it in state waters, just because it has a gaff hole in its face doesnt mean it was shot in Florida waters


Just make sure you have at least one fishing pole on board if you're going to make that argument :whistling:


----------



## naclh2oDave

Yeah, sucks, lost my rod AND the gaff over the side ...


----------



## skram

How often is the leaderboard updated?


----------



## aquatic argobull

skram said:


> How often is the leaderboard updated?


Usually it's immediately. I've been slacking. Updating now...Done


----------



## Billybob+

Billybob+

Entries with Caviat

Weighed on a newly purchased spring scale witnessed by NaClH2ODave
it only weighed to 1/4 pounds so i recorded the 1/4 pound I was sure it was over. If you guys think that's acceptable, add'em up
if not, I'm good with that too

Snapper, Red 18.0# taken with the ole trusty pole spear
Snapper, mangrove 9.75# taken with the ole trusty pole spear
Grouper, Red 12.75# Speargun


----------



## TONER

*red snapper!*

Today's entry 23.06 lbs


----------



## Addict'd

Here's another decent sheepie I shot freediving on the 5th


----------



## aquatic argobull

Current Standings:

Aquatic Argobull...32
Billybob+............47
NaClH20 Dave......2
Addict'd..............12
Stressless............0
Toner..................27
CritterFL..............12
skram..................7
Barry...................2
kylo1597..............7


----------



## TONER

Scamp 5.36


----------



## aquatic argobull

Got a bunch of snapper this weekend. Biggest 3 were:

20.89
19.06
18.73


----------



## dzheykob

Are any of yall going out in Pensacola between July 5 and July 12? I'll be intown and don't really have anyone to go with, if at all possible PLEASE get in touch with me, even if its just for advice where to go or not to go. Thanks! 865 321 2688


----------



## TONER

Red snapper entry 24.41lbs


----------



## SaltAddict

Gag- 19.06
Lionfish- 1.78


----------



## Billybob+

NICe Gag!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TONER

1st red snapper 20.11lbs
2nd red snapper 20.0
cobia 20.14


----------



## Billybob+

Dang Toner, Think we need to check that scale....everything you weigh is 20# I'm gonna call foul when you bring in a 20# Shovelnose or a 20# Lionfish:whistling:

Nice shootin' man! Nice!

We gotta get some Gags on the board before the YAHOOS shut them down!

Think I'll go get one of my two on Friday...you wanna go?


----------



## TONER

Billybob+ said:


> Dang Toner, Think we need to check that scale....everything you weigh is 20# I'm gonna call foul when you bring in a 20# Shovelnose or a 20# Lionfish:whistling:
> 
> Nice shootin' man! Nice!
> 
> We gotta get some Gags on the board before the YAHOOS shut them down!
> 
> Think I'll go get one of my two on Friday...you wanna go?


I'm still waiting for you to post something over 3lbs!


----------



## Billybob+

a point is a point....3# or 20# maybe you haven't checked the LEADER board lately


----------



## amckeown30

I'm in. I hope to post something good this weekend.


----------



## Billybob+

Hoooo Hoooo!

Welcome!!

shoot a BIG one to knock Toner down some:whistling:



amckeown30 said:


> I'm in. I hope to post something good this weekend.


----------



## Billybob+

2 more entrie

Lobster quantity 6...witnessed by AA

Scamp

7.03# see photo


----------



## amckeown30

*7-10 haul*

red snapper 34" 18.2lbs- stoned em
black snapper 22" 5.6lbs


----------



## amckeown30

*7-3 haul*

This is the 7-3-15 haul. I forgot to take pics but I did weigh and measure and have witnesses.

red snapper 24.6lbs 37"
gag 14.8lbs, but I forgot the length


----------



## capt mike

*You guys are cruel!!!*

I don't agree with a lot of the weights since the scales are a POS! But I give all on this thread a thumbs up!! Real diversity in what was caught and I enjoyed looking at the thread!
Capt. Mike :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## amckeown30

*7-12-15 Snapper*

32" 16.2lb red snapper


----------



## aquatic argobull

capt mike said:


> I don't agree with a lot of the weights since the scales are a POS! But I give all on this thread a thumbs up!! Real diversity in what was caught and I enjoyed looking at the thread!
> Capt. Mike :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


It's not as much about getting the numbers exactly right as it is having fun, thinking about shooting new species, and most of all smack talk.


For the record, I weighed a 2 pound lead dive weight with my scale and it came out to be 2.00 lbs.

This is the hand scale I use. It ain't exactly a POS.

http://www.amazon.com/Rapala-Touch-...F8&qid=1436803669&sr=8-21&keywords=fish+scale


----------



## TONER

1 new entry 
Black Snapper 12.7 lbs 
my personal best.


----------



## Billybob+

and I use the certified scales at Outcast or GBBT...Next time I'm in there I'll let'em know that there scales need to be updated


aquatic argobull said:


> It's not as much about getting the numbers exactly right as it is having fun, thinking about shooting new species, and most of all smack talk.
> 
> 
> For the record, I weighed a 2 pound lead dive weight with my scale and it came out to be 2.00 lbs.
> 
> This is the hand scale I use. It ain't exactly a POS.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rapala-Touch-...F8&qid=1436803669&sr=8-21&keywords=fish+scale


----------



## Billybob+

yeah right...12.7 # I can LOOK at that fish and tell its not a GRAM over 12.699 #

POS scale you're using!
:whistling:


TONER said:


> 1 new entry
> Black Snapper 12.7 lbs
> my personal best.


----------



## aquatic argobull

9.17 pound Black Snapper. 28" long

Harvested with a lionfish paralyzer  Maybe it wasn't what killed it, but it IS what harvested it.

















4.05 Scamp. 21.5" long

[/ATTACH]


----------



## SaltAddict

Nice fish guys. 
Did I miss something, why are we adding length? Just for shits and giggles?


----------



## TONER

2 new entries
scamp 4.05 
lionfish 2.05


----------



## skram

TONER said:


> 1 new entry
> 
> Black Snapper 12.7 lbs
> 
> my personal best.



Solid!!!


----------



## skram

King mackerel entry. A whopping 6.59lb and yes he was legal. (31"fl actually) kinda sad that it will be first place haha


----------



## Addict'd

Here's a gag from last week


----------



## Addict'd

And my PB dog snapper for the miscellaneous section that I shot during the LA Freediving Championship


----------



## Billybob+

Freediving??? thats AWESOME!




Addict'd said:


> Here's a gag from last week


----------



## Addict'd

Yeah everything I shoot is freediving now. Sold all my scuba gear!


----------



## SaltAddict

Man I had 2 kings in the 20 lb class circling me for 5 min my last dive. I've been waiting on that for years. But dammit if I didn't have a tournament worthy lion on the end of my spear.


----------



## TONER

Amberjack 47.1

grouper 12.15

African pompano12.14


----------



## Billybob+

NICE!! let us know how that AP ate:thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict

Spiny lobster 6.5 lbs
That's a size 14 flop and a yeti 160.


----------



## rscrubberrn

that is a sweet spiney, care to share where you nabbed it, I'm new to the lobster diving thing


----------



## Addict'd

Didn't know there was a spanish category or i would have shot my limit yesterday. Here's the one I shot for sashimi. 1.15lbs


----------



## TONER

Shovelnose lobster 1.45lbs


----------



## Addict'd

Shot a couple bigger grouper and an ocean trigger. Here's the pics


----------



## aquatic argobull

What are the weights on the groupers? Is your scale in x pounds, x ounces?


----------



## Addict'd

yeah for some reason it was on pounds and ounces. They are 17lbs 4oz and 21lb 4oz


----------



## TONER

Addicted. Just curious where your finding dog snapper and ocean trigger ? I have been diving this area for years and have never seen those.


----------



## Addict'd

oil rigs


----------



## SaltAddict

These were yesterday. I do not have pics with scale weights. We were tourney fishing, so speed was the issue. I am not on the boat for the final day of the tourney so I can't get official pics. 
If they can't be accepted, I'll understand. 
2 snapper: 24.3 and 18.9
Lionfish weight: 1.89
Lionfish total count: 137
(My arm is wore slap out.


----------



## aquatic argobull

SaltAddict said:


> These were yesterday. I do not have pics with scale weights. We were tourney fishing, so speed was the issue. I am not on the boat for the final day of the tourney so I can't get official pics.
> If they can't be accepted, I'll understand.
> 2 snapper: 24.3 and 18.9
> Lionfish weight: 1.89
> Lionfish total count: 137
> (My arm is wore slap out.
> View attachment 582089
> 
> View attachment 582097


Wow, that's a haul of lionfish! I think the most I've ever gotten is about 60. What was the tournament you were fishing?


----------



## SaltAddict

It was the school board tourney. It was rod and reel with a category for spearing lions.
What made that number possible was a double coop in 80ft of water that had over 70 on it. My first drop had zero on it. My last two drops each had in the thirties. Without that 70, no way I would've gotten that many.


----------



## TONER

Today's entry 
Black Snapper 10.14lbs


----------



## aquatic argobull

We were a mile off of the beach in about 40 feet of water. Also got a red snapper not worthy of a photo.

Lane Snapper: 3.17
Spanish Mackerel: 2.40


----------



## Billybob+

Uhhhhh....Excuse me but there's OBVIOUSLY issues with the Standings Spreadsheet...you DON'T spell " B_I_L_L_Y_B_O_B_+" with the letters "T_O_N_E_R"

a minor spelling correction that I'm sure can be fixed:whistling:


----------



## TONER

My personal best lionfish 2.53lbs.


----------



## skram

Got this snapper today. 23.45 Shot Freediving at 70ft. My new personal best.


----------



## kylo1597

Hell yeah Sam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billybob+

don't know how clear the pictures are but was witnessed by A.A.

Spadefish #3.81
Flounder #2.66
Flounder #2.55
FLounder #2.33
Flounder #2.13

Spadefish...who'd have thunk it on the board:whistling:


----------



## Evensplit

At first look I thought you were showing us your dive computer, and I was thinking "What the hell is THAT?"


----------



## aquatic argobull

The only good Flounder out of 9. Thanks, Bill for showing me the way of the flounder


----------



## Billybob+

2.56# lionfish...my biggest yet, I think.
it weighed 2 pounds 9 ounces on a digital scale we couldn't figure out how to set it to 1/10th 1/100th. so converting, that'd be 2.5625# whater was still pleasant and vis outside 20 miles was swimming pool clear.


----------



## aquatic argobull

2.91 Flounder Witnessed by billybob+

Sorry for the s#!tty pic

View attachment 628002


----------



## Billybob+

a nutter flatsome one!

3.41# flounder with AA


----------



## Billybob+

Well, I had me another 1st place flounder....you ever hear the ole Excuse "Teacher, My Dog ate my homework!"

well, My dog at my 1st flounder! BEFORE I got to weigh it....AND all the subsequent flounders with it

worst part is....my buddy "did me a favor" and cleaned them for me....left them on the cleaning table and my old gal helped her self...to ALL of them


----------



## Billybob+

well, looky-looky....slipped in a few more points:whistling:

Sheephead #4.32
Mingo #0.88
flounder #2.14
Flounder #3.15


----------



## Billybob+

Yet MORE entries!! danged it's great to be finding a way our on the water again!

had some boat trouble. the Wheel fell apart in my hand steering through the pass, not to be deterred, we put on leather gloves and used the remaining crumbling hub to steer.

Vis was PHENOMINAL and Temp was still a bearable 69-70

2 entries:

Flounder #4.06
Lionfish # 2.13

:whistling:


----------

